# What surround sound to get?



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am looking to by some surround sound in the near future. and wanting some advice. let me explain what all I got. bluray( which can go if I get one with bluray) , HD DVD player, XBOX 360, and would like to run cable through as well, but I could do that through my dvd recorder first them through surround sound. My tv as only spdif out on it. its a 47 magnavox.

I was thinking about the LG LHB975, i could use one hdmi for the xbox and another for the hd dvd, if I decide to hook that up. and use one of the optical ins for the dvd recorder, so that way the cable would go through the surround sound. i would like to have optical out, or even spdif input.

any thoughs on what I should do?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Outlaw...welcome to TSF, we're glad you found us. :wave:

Generally, I advise not to go with all-in-one systems. Many who do come to regret it because the lack of inputs restricts the flexibility they have to connect multiple components.

I'd look for a system that uses a standard AV receiver as the center piece. Here's one example:

Receiver: Denon AVR-1610($350) 5.1ch LINK
Speakers: Klipsch ($400)LINK 

The key is to listen and get what sounds best to you and that has the capability to grow as your needs/wants grow.


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

I found this one. http://signature.crutchfield.com/s_033AV2310C/Denon-AVR-2310CI.html?tp=27926

any thoughts on what speakers might go go with it. I was thinking about theses. http://signature.crutchfield.com/s_735PCIN6B/Definitive-Technology-ProCinema-600-Black.html?tp=27830

and some guy said on one of the customer reviews that you can use extra speakers with this that reciever. any thoughts on that?

thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Those are fine products and I'm sure you'd be happy with them. But at those price points there are many fine products available. The key is to find an electronics store that will let you listen to various speaker systems to find the one that sounds best to you. As a rule of thumb, spend 2X more on the speakers than the receiver. But bottom line: get what sounds best.


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

There is not really any stores that would have them set up to listen to. theres a best buy in the next town. but I dont think you can listen to each system. but you advice is to spend more on the speakers than the reviever. but I dont know if I can afford to spend 1000 on just speakers. those are 300 more than the reciever. I guess I could. but I think the ones I got picked out will work great. some day I would like an new led tv to. 

any thing else I mgiht need to know? Do I need an amp or anything else?


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

What I think I will do, Is order that reciever sometime in the next couple of months or so. that one seems to be one that would work great for me. and then go and look at speakers and talk to someone about them.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Not all HT in-a-box are bad. My Onkyo HT-S780 is awesome and it all came in one giant box!


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

what is a good brand of 7.1 speakers to get, I have not seen that many? usually only 5.1. or if I get a 5.1 would it be possible to just add 2 more speakers later on?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

OutlawFirebird said:


> what is a good brand of 7.1 speakers to get,
> I have not seen that many? usually only 5.1. or if I get a 5.1 would it be possible to just add 2 more speakers later on?


There are many good speakers out there. Not to beat a dead horse but you really have to listen to them. Set your budget level and start shoping. And yes, you can usually just add the two extra speakers if you so desire.

EB: I'm guessing your HTiB is centered around a traditional style Onkyo receiver. The ones I'm advising against are the ones that have a small attractive unit that (usually) contains a DVD/B-R player and only has one or two external inputs for additional gear. It will have limited video processing capability - as it is really intended to send out only the DVD/B-R.

Outlaw - this might be a good way for you to go. Find a HTiB like EB's and enjoy it for awhile. When (if?) you want to move up to better speakers chances are the receiver can handle them.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine has one of the higher-end receivers packaged in. The only thing it can do on its own is tune radio frequencies. It does a fine job with virtually every analog or digital source and even upconverts audio well.


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

yustr said:


> There are many good speakers out there. Not to beat a dead horse but you really have to listen to them. Set your budget level and start shoping. And yes, you can usually just add the two extra speakers if you so desire.
> 
> EB: I'm guessing your HTiB is centered around a traditional style Onkyo receiver. The ones I'm advising against are the ones that have a small attractive unit that (usually) contains a DVD/B-R player and only has one or two external inputs for additional gear. It will have limited video processing capability - as it is really intended to send out only the DVD/B-R.
> 
> Outlaw - this might be a good way for you to go. Find a HTiB like EB's and enjoy it for awhile. When (if?) you want to move up to better speakers chances are the receiver can handle them.


Like I said I have no place to go to to listen to the, unless I take a road trip. Ill just stick with that receiver that I had picked out, And find some good speakers to go with.


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

But I did find the onkyo HT-s9100thx, which looks great. gots all the connectors I need, 1080p pass through. 1080i upscalling for regular dvds and stuff. no optical out, but I only use that with the xbox headset. and ill just use the one on the xbox.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Optical out usually isn't an option as the idea is that the receiver is to manage all incoming signals. I took at look at that Onkyo and like the feature set! The satellites are actually better than the ones in my system so I'm sure you'll get great sound from them. My only suggestion is that you may want to consider better wiring as the included wires for the speakers are a bit thin.


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

well thanks for your help guys, that will probablly be the system I get when the time comes. Now I got to decide surround sound or a better tv first. probablly surround sound since I got a 47 lcd already. but thanks again.


----------



## BuckeyeSeabee (Jun 10, 2010)

Onkyo is the receiver I have lined up for my system as well, first of July.

Look for THX certified.


----------

